# My Guinea Pig has a lump!! Help please!!



## Prettykitty2009

Hi,

I have two little male guinea pigs that are 15 weeks old! One of my boys has developed a lump on his throat. It is about the size of a grape and has just appeared today.

It doesn't seem to be causing him any pain and he is eating well, drinking well and is still very bouncy and playful. When I touch it it doesn't seem to bother him but it does move a bit! 

Any help and advice on what this could be would be much appreciated! I'm worried about my poor little boy!! 

Thanks


----------



## Nonnie

It could be an abscess. It might be worth getting it checked, as if it is, he could easily end up with a systemic infection.

Fingers crossed that its nothing serious


----------



## Jazzy

It sounds like a cyst to me if its very moveable.


----------



## Prettykitty2009

Hi Guys thanks for your responses! 

I took him to the vet yesterday and he thinks it may be an abscess! He had to have an antibiotic injection which he didn't like at all and has another dose of antibiotics to take today. He has to go back tomorrow and if it hasn't grown anymore (as it was growing quiet rapidly) or has started to shrink we should be able to treat it with antibiotics.If not he will have to have tests to check that it is actually an abcess and not something more serious and then possibly an operation! 

Keep your fingers crossed for my little man that it responds to the antibiotics!! I'll let you no how he gets on!! 

xxx


----------



## sullivan

Mine had a lump come up to but it is near his eye area above the cheek line. It to was a abses but my vet doesnt want to operate as theres not enough skin area to heal properly. So hes told me to see how it goes as its no bigger and hes totally fine in himself. Mines also getting on for 4 and a half and he doesnt want to do a op as my guniea is getting older now.


----------



## Animals548

I hope he will get better!


----------



## Lhasalover

poor little piggies I hope they are all ok


----------



## Prettykitty2009

Thanks everyone!! My poor little boy had to have his operation last Tuesday and the vet managed to drain the abscess. He's doing really well and is back to his normal self and hopefully can have his stitches removed and get off the antibiotics today!! Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## lau02

glad he is doing well.


----------

